# White spots on powder blue tang



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi guys,
I bought a powder blue tang 6 days ago. I noticed one white spot on its right shoulder when I put it in the holding tank. Every day there are more spots but just very close to each other. The rest of its body is clean, so I really think its not ick but I never seen this yet. I'll try to atach a few pictures too. He is eating dry see weed (nori) and pellets. Frozen food is not his favorite, just picking on it.
Otherwise it looks healty, swimming, eating.
If anyone can figure it out what it is, I would really appreciate it.
10 g hospital tank is ready for him, just don't know what should I put in it (cupper, formalin, furan-2 or something else?)


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks like the only way I can attach a picture is to reply to my own post.

Edit:
Sorry that the pictures got rotated 90 deg to the left during the upload.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I find powder blue n brown tang are not easy to keep. So far they live only for about 2weeks in my tank, then died. Probably I had tried 3times without success. So what is the secret for those who are successful.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Try posting on reef central. More knowledge than here Or reef2reef


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks Matt, RC is a good idea.


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Just did the FW dip about 45 minutes ago. Fresh water with formalin for 90 seconds. The parasites are off of him. Now he's recovering in the hospital tank with furan-2.
Thank you guys for the advice and special thanks to "wtac" for his detailed instruction and spending almost an hour with me on the phone!


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Glad to hear you were able to get the info needed and glad it's doing better.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Powder brown and powder blue tangs are easily infected by ich other than that they are very hardy and easy to keep. I quarantine every fish in copper for three weeks and I have lots of powder brown and powder blue tangs in my customers tanks, you will still have ich in your display tank, if you take all the fish out for 90 days the ich will die with out a host or if you don’t add any new ich it will not be able to infect your fish in 11 months after the last ich was added to the tank


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

carl said:


> Powder brown and powder blue tangs are easily infected by ich other than that they are very hardy and easy to keep. I quarantine every fish in copper for three weeks and I have lots of powder brown and powder blue tangs in my customers tanks, you will still have ich in your display tank, if you take all the fish out for 90 days the ich will die with out a host or if you don't add any new ich it will not be able to infect your fish in 11 months after the last ich was added to the tank


Thanks Carl,
This fish has never been in my display tank yet. It was in my holding tank since I bought it last Saturday. I like to quarantine all my new fish and that payed off now too. If I had it in the display, now I would be in trouble.
It wasn't ick, it was some kind of flukes. They fell right off in the fresh water.


----------

